# Warmest place in Europe Jan/Feb



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all, we are off to Calais first week of new year, heading south and coming back sometime in March. Any advice on where to head for, we are looking for a bit of warmth for the old arthritic bones. 
Thought about heading for Israel but have been told by the boss that we are to stay in Europe! 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

All depends on how far you want to go. For the past four years we have travelled to the South of France - along the Cote D'Azure between Menton in the East and Le Lavandou in the West. The Nice area has one of the best climates in France at that time of year and very little rain. Temps usually get into the mid teens during the day with an occasional 20 however sometimes you can get a light night frost that is usually gone by 9 am. The biggest problem we have in the Nice/Antibes/Menton area is the lack of Aires. The main campsite open at Veille Ferme has become expensive for short stays - last year we paid over 25 Euros per night. Whereas in Le Lavandou it was free and we had exceptionally warm weather with many days into the 20's during Feb (maybe we were lucky last year)

The South West is much colder and wetter. We haven't yet ventured down to Spain so others can comment on that. We did venture down into Italy and inland it was nice but all the Aires/campsites were empty during Jan/Feb and it appeared much colder than Cote D'Azure - why I don't know as it is further south.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Again depending how far you want to travel but mojacar on the costa almeria is lovely and warm and a goon campsite is just off the motorway in Los Gallardos lots of brits there...


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*best weather*

Normaly the best climate in Southern Europe is east of Malaga towards Motril , I live Inland from Torre del Mar and at the moment its sunny but cold ! Temps really go down when the sun goes. Wild Camping in Torre del Mar nr the Faro is frowned upon now and the police will move vans on but there are two Campsites , laguna playa is the better of the two and Torre del mar is a good safe town ,modern and a 4km prom. very Spanish
dont be put off by the look of the area nr campsites as there are lots of construcion plans for it. We are having early cold weather so bring a good warm coat . Buen Viajes


----------

